# Coyote harvest thread



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 17, 2009)

Please post your coyote pics,or atleast help me in the harvest count.Simply add your coyotes taken to the total number in the post before yours.

I've taken 1 this year


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lets add weights as well. Id like to see the different sizes based on location!!


----------



## Dupree (Nov 17, 2009)

not me, but a buddy i hunt with killed 1. hes not a member so i will post it.

total= 2


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Nov 17, 2009)

Killed 3 this year...
We're up to (5)


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 17, 2009)

This one will be dead soon!N Fulton


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 17, 2009)

Total is 5,plus 1 my friend Tommy shot...Total now is 6


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2009)

buddy of my kill a 3 leg yote.  someone last year must shoot one leg off and it heal up..


----------



## Hammack (Nov 17, 2009)

if you mean all year long and not just during deer season I have killed 17.  Three since deer season started up.  So the count is 23


----------



## seminoleslayer (Nov 17, 2009)

two during turkey season called them in with a turkey call  25


----------



## seminoleslayer (Nov 17, 2009)

black one by friend 2 weeks ago  26


----------



## watashot89 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll be posten a bunch the week after thanksgiving when we start trapping.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 17, 2009)

A black one=27


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes all year..count is now up to 27 thanks guys..


----------



## timberghost1 (Nov 17, 2009)

got this 1 opening day right at daylight female 5 yrd shot and i gut shot her


----------



## capt stan (Nov 18, 2009)

One during turkey season and two during deer season so far this year. So thats 3 for me. I'll kill everyone I can! This one was a beast!!!!








That brings the count up to.....31 as the prior post didn't carry the number.


----------



## mark72 (Nov 18, 2009)

plus 1=32


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 18, 2009)

plus one that I shot on Halloween weekend, that makes 33.
mine was about 30 pounds, and was missing her right back leg from the hock down. (figured she got in a trap)


----------



## VETTE085 (Nov 18, 2009)

shot two last week-- total 35


----------



## famlytraprz (Nov 18, 2009)

caught 2 last night before the rain messed everything up so 37 it is


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 18, 2009)

1 last Sunday am. 38


----------



## ayden's buddy (Nov 18, 2009)

Killed 2 this deer season seen more of them than I have deer. Total of 3 trying to kill everyone of them I see.


----------



## watashot89 (Nov 18, 2009)

deerslayer357 said:


> plus one that I shot on Halloween weekend, that makes 33.
> mine was about 30 pounds, and was missing her right back leg from the hock down. (figured she got in a trap)



Unless she was left in a trap for days and days, they wont eat their leg off. My guess would be a deer hunter with a bad shot. Theyll blast there leg off and think theyll go die, but coyotes are one tuff animal. I caught one last year in a trap with three legs, and the wound was almost completely healed.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 18, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> Unless she was left in a trap for days and days, they wont eat their leg off. My guess would be a deer hunter with a bad shot. Theyll blast there leg off and think theyll go die, but coyotes are one tuff animal. I caught one last year in a trap with three legs, and the wound was almost completely healed.



I use to trap years ago and checked my traps every morning and on several occasions I had only a fox foot left in the trap. It either broke the bone and twisted out or it chewed it's foot off. My guess would be the coyote would do the same.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 18, 2009)

*Add one more!*

My picture of last friday is on the small game thread under DNA OF THE PREACHER  AND CANEPATCH Take a look probably around 50#'s


----------



## watashot89 (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong, but Ive trapped plenty and its never happened to me or my grand dad


----------



## GAGE (Nov 18, 2009)

*# 42 I think*

My little brother killed this female last Wed. am


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Nov 18, 2009)

We're up to (42) as of this post,come on guys stay on track here.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 18, 2009)

killed one defore deer season and a guy in our club killed one 2 weeks ago


----------



## eleuthros1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shot this one tonight in Commerce.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 19, 2009)

okay, we're up to 45 by my count.
Let's get some more!


----------



## brooke81 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Coyote*

I killed this one this morning.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 19, 2009)

46 total


----------



## seminoleslayer (Nov 19, 2009)

brooke thats a grown one


----------



## brooke81 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Coyotes*

That one is the biggest I have ever killed. The other one I saw this morning was almost a light grey color. It looked like an overgrown husky.


----------



## Thumper (Nov 19, 2009)

46 + 2 = 48          
My brother-in-law and I got one each last week.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 19, 2009)

capt stan said:


> One during turkey season and two during deer season so far this year. So thats 3 for me. I'll kill everyone I can! This one was a beast!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, look at the nose on that thing. Looks like a small wolf!


----------



## fishnjay (Nov 21, 2009)

You guys are killin it!! Literally!  I hope to add a few hear soon.  I have been finding tracks (all sizes) and scat everywhere.  Its just a matter of time before one makes a mistake.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> Unless she was left in a trap for days and days, they wont eat their leg off. My guess would be a deer hunter with a bad shot. Theyll blast there leg off and think theyll go die, but coyotes are one tuff animal. I caught one last year in a trap with three legs, and the wound was almost completely healed.



There's a picture of one in Craig O'Gorman's book that has TWO peg legs. 

T


----------



## olchevy (Nov 21, 2009)

just curious, i have a yote problem on my property, literally a pack of 25+ no bull crap. But what do you all do with them afterwards,anything?


----------



## SDhunter1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello, GA, as u can tell by name Im from South Dakota country, born and raised country...I am a hunter of everything, but coyotes sit special with me! Any advice on good areas to try out. I live in a rat hole in downtown atlanta because I play baseball at Georgia State. Appreciate ur help and advice. There is not a whole lot of stuff i am used to in downtown atl. I need to get the heck out of the city asap. Thanks fellas


----------



## joe wiechec (Nov 22, 2009)

Got my first a a couple weeks ago    49


----------



## goob (Nov 22, 2009)

*yup*

Not mine but Razor has killed two so far this year so the total is now...........................51!


----------



## danny-s (Nov 22, 2009)

the 3 on my avatar plus 6 in the past month, north georgia close to dalton, avg weight is 45 id say. count is up to 60 boys! keep the heat on um!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Nov 22, 2009)

I've killed 3 so far this deer season. One in Talbot County, the other two in Jasper County. That will make 63 on this post.


----------



## famlytraprz (Nov 22, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> Unless she was left in a trap for days and days, they wont eat their leg off. My guess would be a deer hunter with a bad shot. Theyll blast there leg off and think theyll go die, but coyotes are one tuff animal. I caught one last year in a trap with three legs, and the wound was almost completely healed.


I agree watashot I caught 2 with gun shot wounds and they were not fazed a bit.  All three legged animals were not caught in traps.


----------



## flatfoot (Nov 22, 2009)

I got one in Stephens County a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## bsanders (Nov 22, 2009)

65 now. I killed one on Nov. 12th. And i have killed one December 6th 2 years in a row now so maybe i can add another.


----------



## Xeroid (Nov 23, 2009)

My son has gotten 2 this year.  Both were females.  This one opening weekend . . .







and this black one the following weekend . . .


----------



## sfretwell (Nov 23, 2009)

Man, how do you guys get on these things???  I've never seen one other than on the side of the road!  Rabbit call???


----------



## Big Al (Nov 23, 2009)

Popped a small female last week. I would love to post a picture but it was a headshot....kinda gross. That's the first one this year.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Nov 24, 2009)

(68)


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 24, 2009)

I have killed 2 for a total of (70)


----------



## saltysamurai (Nov 25, 2009)

I've gotten 1 so far.  Although I heard some howls and yips tonight from my backyard in Athens.  Can't wait to get some more. 

(71)


----------



## rijaxon (Nov 25, 2009)

My son killed one and failed to feed another round in his bolt action 308 and "clicked" on one of the two that showed up to check on their dead comrade.

Question: I'm considering a Foxpro CS 24 electronic call.  Anybody have any experience with this call.  All I've read are rave reviews on it.


----------



## BOWROD (Nov 25, 2009)

*yotes*

one for me opening day of bow season--[73}


----------



## spankypudding (Nov 26, 2009)

*coyote harvest*

I got 2 female yotes about 30 minutes apart last weekend on Jones county lease.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 26, 2009)

a guy down the road has killed 17 this year.

total= 92


----------



## spaz1 (Nov 26, 2009)

killed a black one today,, that makes 15 in last two years,,,,,


----------



## RANGER 461 (Nov 26, 2009)

Got 2 this morning,left them laying maybe more to come.


----------



## goob (Nov 27, 2009)

thats a total of 95.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 27, 2009)

GREAT THREAD! Wish I had one or three to contribute to the count. My only yote was last Season/year I think.  Might better check. are we talking year as in Season or as in 2009 Jan to Dec 31.
Either way, hopefully I can get one before the year is over.

OK, just checked and I shot my first Yote January 1st 2009, so that is THIS year. but if you want to start with the 2009-10 Seasonal year, then she was last year....

I got us up to 96 for 2009!!  But I may have gotten #1 since mine was kille on the 1st of January!!  =0)


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 27, 2009)

Here she is BTW .....man I hope to do this again!

Shot with a .22 mag, went right through! Hole you see is the exit wound!


----------



## J-MAC81 (Nov 27, 2009)

Killed three the other night...99


----------



## sluerat (Nov 28, 2009)

got one yesterday think that makes 69


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 28, 2009)

alright, we are up to 100.
keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## Perkins (Nov 29, 2009)

(102)..Killed one early in the year and one two weeks ago. Both gun kills in Johnson County.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 30, 2009)

*#103*

#103 with my grandson giving approval.
Head shot w/22 LR CCI SS


----------



## AJG516 (Dec 2, 2009)

Killed a good size male, back around the first of Nov. Was the week of the full moon. Saw 4 running around in a field at daybreak and was only able to get one shot off. I'm slow and wasn't ready. Ruined my deer hunt too but oh well. That takes the count up to 104.


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Shot November 22nd in Cherokee County!  Slammed her with a 243 while deer huntin!  It was a female.





#105


----------



## 24point (Dec 2, 2009)

I wish I could say I got one, Never got a shot at it though. It was trotting and every time it stopped it was behind a tree. Finally ran off the 4th time I tried


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 2, 2009)

I got 3 this year so far 1 with my glock 23 and 2 with my 300mag hard to out run the 300. so that makes 108


----------



## slickhead (Dec 3, 2009)

Shot one deer hunting the other day #109


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 3, 2009)

Smoked one during turkey season with a load of 4's one afternoon at about 10 yds.   #110


----------



## Ballground (Dec 3, 2009)

I killed a big male at the end of october.I don't know what # we are on.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 3, 2009)

i killed 2 so far, one on 11/7 the other chasing 2 deer on 11/28.
First one 33 lbs, no. 2 35 both males.  Wilkes county


----------



## BigCats (Dec 3, 2009)

looks like 113 so far if my count is right cant wait till deer season is over to see how many get killed hope everyone stays in the woods and let put a dent in the yote population .


----------



## curdogs4sure (Dec 6, 2009)

We killed 14 so far in 2009. Up to (((127)))


----------



## Lilrock (Dec 7, 2009)

*+1 bow season 09*

Killed one opening of bow season.  Had the mange (nasty)!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=408803&highlight=


----------



## win280 (Dec 8, 2009)

killed 3  this year.Total now is 131


----------



## buttplate (Dec 8, 2009)

*132*

My hunting buddy poked one with his bow during bow season. Total 132


----------



## rawdawg2034 (Dec 8, 2009)

Shot three off a ranch last month  i need to start taking a camera i guess


----------



## SakoL61R (Dec 12, 2009)

Total: 136

December 12, 2009, 8:10 am while deer hunting over a rye plot.
Screven County
Male yote
25-06; Barnes 80 TTSX handloads @ 3440 fps MV
92 yd shot upside the noggin (entry side shown).


----------



## Dupree (Dec 13, 2009)

guy down the road shot another one, total=137


----------



## Big Doe Down (Dec 13, 2009)

I killed one opening day of deer season (138)


----------



## J HESTER (Dec 13, 2009)

Got one on 11/27/09.=139


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 14, 2009)

I shot one last weekend. Up to 140!


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 14, 2009)

*1st GA Yote*

Here's 141..............

  1st GA Yote won't be the last...................RW


----------



## AJG516 (Dec 14, 2009)

My buddy killed a small female last Friday afternoon at 4:30. The count goes to 142.


----------



## MAD DOG MIKE (Dec 14, 2009)

*Coyote kill*

One of my members killed a large male one week ago.
 Hung him up in a tree for all the rest to see.That makes 143.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 14, 2009)

I shot this one Friday evening - young female - #144.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Dec 15, 2009)

Shot one in bow season and one last week in the morning.


----------



## born to hunt (Dec 15, 2009)

#147
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Jriley (Dec 15, 2009)

I shot one muzzleloader weekend.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Dec 15, 2009)

*149 I think*

Shot this one 2 weeks ago


----------



## djackson67 (Dec 16, 2009)

*#150*

Nov 7th- Small black Female from Taleiferro, # 150


----------



## born to hunt (Dec 16, 2009)

caught another this morning #151 but a club member got to it before i did with a deer rifle


----------



## Browtine (Dec 19, 2009)

#'s 152 and 153 for the year are mine. Only have pics of this one female killed in July in my yard. Two for the year in my yard... 7 yotes and one bobcat from my yard in a few years of shootin'em off the back porch.


----------



## COYOTE X (Dec 20, 2009)

Thinking back to 01/01/09, makes me realize that "life" has got in the way of a passion. This is least amount of time I/we, have spent killing Coyotes in 12 +years. I have killed 8, Dad has killed 5 (at least 5) one last night was covered in mange, skinny and only about 22 pound female. oh, she got Ultra Mag'ed so it was a wicked sight.(looked like she ate a grenade) So 13. That makes 166. COYOTE X


----------



## Dupree (Dec 20, 2009)

4 more this week. total=170


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 21, 2009)

Got one dec.11,2009.No pics. Thats # 171.


----------



## born to hunt (Dec 21, 2009)

my dad shot one chasing a deer this morning 172


----------



## Bowtechman (Dec 22, 2009)

*# 173*

A buddy of mine killed small female


----------



## one_shot (Dec 22, 2009)

*#174*

killed big female


----------



## drewpatt (Dec 22, 2009)

*176*

killed 2 in Dawson Co.


----------



## dakotajoe (Dec 22, 2009)

I've killed 5 in 09.  here are a couple including the one this morning trapping. that makes 181


----------



## rawdawg2034 (Dec 22, 2009)

Way to go JOE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Dec 22, 2009)

did some predator hunting this evening, first time in 2 or 3 years, called in big male with goat distress call, there was a large calf that kept chasing the yote back in the woods, finally the calf left it alone, an it stepped out long enough to get shot in the chest with 22 mag  ...................#182


----------



## Dupree (Dec 22, 2009)

another 1.............183


----------



## turtlesnipe (Dec 23, 2009)

I got one 12/19/09 @ 7:30 it is my first one


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 23, 2009)

#185  Got hit on I-75 just south of Ringgold......Thanks to the driver who hit it................RW


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Dec 23, 2009)

heres my 1 so far this year #186


----------



## lungbuster123 (Dec 23, 2009)

I killed a nice size black female monday #187 and my brother shot another one this morning #188


----------



## bushhawg (Dec 23, 2009)

2 dead yotes so far for me, shot one male and caught one male in trap


----------



## nimrodthehunter (Dec 24, 2009)

*45 pounder*

killed this fella 3 nights ago.


----------



## dd1978us (Dec 27, 2009)

*My First Yote*

#192 for the thread, I think.
Exterminated 12/27/09 at 7:30am in Barrow County while deer hunting. 
Read on some other threads that people say they took the shot knowing they would be ruining their hunt. Had three fat does come in and hang around for an hour 45 minutes after I shot this one.


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 27, 2009)

#193 My son killed one yesterday in Early county.


----------



## FishinMech (Dec 28, 2009)

Way to go guys. I am about to start the hunt up in full swing. Ready to kill with the 22mag.


----------



## olegreengoat (Dec 29, 2009)

*# 194*

I think this is #194. Shot it this morning


----------



## chase870 (Dec 29, 2009)

One of my buddies killed on over the bait pile I have started for them #195


----------



## turbo23 (Dec 30, 2009)

seen one dead on 575 coming from woodstock going north. #196
KILL UM ALL


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 31, 2009)

*199*

3 so far this deer season..........199


----------



## burdy (Dec 31, 2009)

What model rifle and Caliber is that?


Browtine said:


> #'s 152 and 153 for the year are mine. Only have pics of this one female killed in July in my yard. Two for the year in my yard... 7 yotes and one bobcat from my yard in a few years of shootin'em off the back porch.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 1, 2010)

Well since my last post in Nov. My good friends cows have been dropping calves, and we have been catching them pretty regularly crossing the pasture.  Between that and deer hunting I have killed 9 more.   One pictured here.  So I guess we are at 208 now.


----------



## goob (Jan 1, 2010)

burdy said:


> What model rifle and Caliber is that?



Looks like a Rem 700 Varmint, a SPS maybe? A buddy of mine has a Varmint in 22-250, almost the same but black stock.


----------



## cooker338 (Jan 1, 2010)

*dead yote*

Killed this one earlier this deer season, and one of my friends killed one too. 2 for us    210 now


----------



## 1devildog (Jan 1, 2010)

I've killed two in the past two weeks, 12 for the year, that makes 222. I start hunting them agan tomorrow for all the local ranchers and chicken farmers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## reelguy (Jan 1, 2010)

I took two here in Sugar Hill, the male was 50# and the female was 40#, the weekend before Thanksgiving.  I took two down in Millen last weekend, both males were at the 45# mark.  There is a few more days left I may get another shot at one.  Troy


----------



## 1devildog (Jan 2, 2010)

Just downloaded pics from the other day. Put some bait out last night, got some more starting to thaw for tonight, hopefully the'll be ready to come in.


----------



## JasonWMcCorkle (Jan 3, 2010)

I have killed 5 this year.  Got this one and his buddy on Dec 31 at 8:30 am, while deer hunting.


----------



## buttplate (Jan 3, 2010)

*Total*

I am heading to camp next weekend to see if my new home-made ecall will bring one in. Sure hope so, been working on it for a while. I finished it during deer season but didn't want to mess up a deer hunt.


----------



## djackson67 (Jan 4, 2010)

*#232?*

some ahead of this didn't add up so i think this makes 232 for 2009. got one Christmas Evening.
Nephew shot one on Jan 2nd...but waiting to see if a 2010 Thread will open for it.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 4, 2010)

*New year?*

HOLD ON BOYS!!

We may need to start a new thread!!  Wheres PLP?

Want to get  a new one started?


----------



## Fatherof3RS (Jan 6, 2010)

68+4, 3 mine and one was my fathers =(72). son might be going this weekend with a couson and friend. We have a very large pack that we got to take care of.


----------



## Fatherof3RS (Jan 6, 2010)

Oops. didn't realize there was another thread.  (236).


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 7, 2010)

*237, 238*

2009

October 3rd - Rifle





Dec 26, 2009 - Bow





Should be #'s 237 & 238


----------

